# Where to purchase a pin chuck?



## notaryjon (Feb 22, 2015)

I would like some places to purchase different sized pin chucks? I know I have seen them but cannot find any now.


----------



## Curly (Feb 22, 2015)

Rick Herrell makes them an is offering a bash discount too.


----------



## stonepecker (Feb 22, 2015)

+1 on Rick's work.  I wouldn't wait.  His work (in my opinion) is the best there is.  5 Stars


----------



## Neededwill (Feb 22, 2015)

Psi also has the grabber

The "Grabber" Closed End Mandrel System for #2MT headstock at Penn State Industries


----------



## skiprat (Feb 22, 2015)

Neededwill said:


> Psi also has the grabber
> 
> The "Grabber" Closed End Mandrel System for #2MT headstock at Penn State Industries



LMAO..:biggrin:

I just love how PSI's 'Patent Pending' design seems to work exactly like something I showed here for dismantling pens, some time ago....
Sure, they use the method to turn closed ended and I made mine to remove mech's .....but the principle is the same with the expanding rubber.....


----------



## Neededwill (Feb 22, 2015)

You should patent attack them, lol.


----------



## George417 (Feb 22, 2015)

Curly said:


> Rick Herrell makes them an is offering a bash discount too.



He made one for me and it works great. Contact him for special sizes.

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## BSea (Feb 22, 2015)

I also recommend Rick. I have several of his pin chucks. I also have the expanding one from Arizona Silhouettes.  Both work equally well IMHO, but Rick's are less $$ even at full price.


----------



## walshjp17 (Feb 22, 2015)

Rick is the man to see for pin chucks.  He can make them to fit almost any kit and with the Bash discount, it is a no brainer.


----------



## Curly (Feb 22, 2015)

skiprat said:


> LMAO..:biggrin:
> 
> I just love how PSI's 'Patent Pending' design seems to work exactly like something I showed here for dismantling pens, some time ago....
> Sure, they use the method to turn closed ended and I made mine to remove mech's .....but the principle is the same with the expanding rubber.....



We used to have similar expanding plugs to use for field repairs on firebombing aircraft when they had leaking oil coolers. The Douglas A26 go back to the 1940's so the principle is much older than we are. :wink: Someday someone will unearth an ancient tomb someplace with something similar in it. :glasses-nerdy:


----------



## Mr Vic (Feb 22, 2015)

CSUSA is now selling them also as "Closed End Pen Mandrels"

Pen Makers Choice Closed End Pen Mandrel | Pen Making | Craft Supplies USA


----------

